

HN: Minneapolis Meetup Tonight - dottertrotter

The Minneapolis HN Meetup is tonight at 6pm at the 5-8 Club.  If you're interested and not already on the email list, send me an email at bradleyt (dot) marsh (at) gmail.  Right now it looks like we're going to have a pretty good crowd.<p>Map:  http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&#38;source=s_q&#38;hl=en&#38;geocode=&#38;q=5-8+Club,+Minneapolis,+MN&#38;sll=37.0625,-95.677068&#38;sspn=51.488837,79.013672&#38;ie=UTF8&#38;hq=5-8+Club,&#38;hnear=Minneapolis,+Hennepin,+Minnesota&#38;z=12&#38;iwloc=A
======
tokenadult
I really appreciated you setting up the meetup. Unless I'm mistaken, you were
not there, while a total of ten of the local HN participants were there. I
learned a lot from the conversations, and I hope we do meetups regularly,
moving them around the metro area to try out different places to meet.

~~~
dottertrotter
No I was there. I'm Brad if that helps.

~~~
networkjester
There wasn't a Brad in the group of people we were with. Where were you
sitting in the 5-8 Club?

~~~
guiseppecalzone
There wasn't enough room for all of us inside, so we went outside to the
terrace. We were sitting at a huge table. Sounds like we had 2 different HN
meetups going on at the same location. We'll have to consolidate next time.

~~~
tokenadult
Ah, that's it. I was with a group of ten HN participants on the inside.

------
networkjester
I agree, had a great time. However, no one showed up with a black Purdue
hat... ;)

------
sudont
Meetup went great! We didn’t see you there, though.

